# COMPARE MY LIFE WITH YOURS!!



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

wow aren't you home school, i think i read that in your last post, i guess i'm sort of lucky my husband has been doing a lot of my chorse, i'm 4 months pregnant and sort of having a rough time of it right now, when i go on my walks i'l fill the water tanks (ppor abby can't come on walks with me any more) and throw a little hay in for the guys


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

wow it sounds complicated. I employ workers to do that :lol:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

pie?????


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

PIE?? What the hell are you on about woman??


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

> PIE?? What the hell are you on about woman??


What are you talking about?? Pie????? 
So getting back to my 'life', anyone else have a interesting life?? :lol:


----------



## Miss Dent (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmmm my life istn as interesting as yours... but here goes...

4.20am- wake up
5.00am- leave for work
5.45am- start work (at a Quarry, mostly in office, but doing safety and admin)
3.30pm- finish work
rest of the day I go for a jog (wedding in 7 weeks!! YAY!!!)
Feed the horses
go home for tea (fiance usually cooks)
do all the house work and feed the dogs!!
I like to go to bed reasonably early cos i get up early and i tend to need a LOT of sleep!!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Your life sounds alright!! And congrats for your engadgment!! Good Luck with that!!  
Anyone else??


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow!! You put me to shame!!

My day:

6am - wake up, get dressed... hubby and I feed pig, dogs, and horses and clean stalls
7am - make kids breakfasts and lunches and do assorted stuff around the house
8am - take kids to school
830 - go home and plan my day
Right now it's too hot to ride or work the horses -- still in the 100s!!! That will change soon, and then I can start riding again!!!! Hubby and I usually ride in the evenings on the weekend, or if my daughter has a day off from the barn, we'll go in the morning. But right now she's been riding in the morning both days on the weekends because it's too hot after school during the week.
So until I can ride during the day again, I keep busy with running errands, laundry, stuff around the house, and computer time - pay bills, answer emails, research and play
I usually go out and say hi the horses several times a day. During these times, I'll pick up the baby's feet, put a "saddle pad" on her back, play with her ears, etc.
3pm - pick up son from school
Wait around or kill time until 4pm when daughter's bus arrives. The kids go to school in our old neighborhood several neighborhoods away, so not enough time to come home in between
4-6pm Soon daughter will start lessons after school again. right now... too hot!! find out about kids' days, figure out something for dinner, make sure son gets homework done - daughter is self-sufficient in that area, hubby gets home, hear about his day
6pm - feed pig, dogs, horses
630 or 7 - eat dinner
730pm - go out and clean stalls
If it's not too hot, I'll lunge the horses before feeding time, otherwise will work them after, sometimes skip it. It's just tooooooo hottttttt!!!!!! UGH!!! If I can't do all of them, I at least do mama and baby. I don't overdo, but the baby has already gotten so much stronger. If I were really good, I would get up earlier and lunge the horses early, early in the morning! I wonder how good they would be at the lungeing before breakfast. I would imagine they would be kind of mad, having to work before they eat in the morning. What do you all think?
SHOWER!!!!! (covered in sweat and manure dust - yuck!!)
9pm - hubby and I might try to watch a movie
11pm - bed time


----------



## keithturner (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll take a shot I guess...

Monday & Tuesday
4:44 get up and make coffee
5am start Bible reading
6am get kids off to school
6:30 go out and play with Troy, Penny, and Cabillo
7am start college work
11am go out and play with horses
12pm lunch
12:15 back to college work
4pm kids get home
4:30 wife gets home
4:40 saddle Troy and Penny and ride a bit
6pm come in for dinner
7pm more Bible reading
9pm shower
10pm bed

Wednesday, Thursday & Friday
4:44a get ready for work
5:15 leave for work
6:30 clock in
4pm leave work
5pm saddle horses
6pm dinner
7pm Bible reading/college work
9pm shower
10pm bed

Saturday
4:44 make coffe
5am read BIble
8am play with horses
9am - 4pm yard/house work, watch RFDTV, research horse stuff
4pm saddle horses
5pm dinner
6pm family stuff
8pm Bible reading
10pm shower
11pm bed

Sunday
church, family, horses (no particulat time or order)

Our three dogs are mixed into all of that too...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2007)

Xanadu said:


> Wow!! You put me to shame!!
> 
> My day:
> 
> ...


WEEK DAY

Now I'll tell my side of the story......
3:00-5:00- Between this time puppy has to go potty....
6:45- Get up and get ready
8:00-Leave house
8:45-School starts (exciting right?)
3:30-School ends (SWEEEEET!)
4:00-Bus drops me off 
Hang out
6:00Sometimes mom asks me to clean stalls (less than a year mom!)
7:00 Homework (blah blah blah)
8:00 Hang out on computer or watch tv
10:00 Sleepy time


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2007)

WEEKEND DAY

5:00-7:00-Depends on how hot it is I get up for my lesson.....
7:00-9:00-Lesson
10:00-11:00-Bathe horse hang out with our 'barn family'
rest of the day whateva! On the weekends we have a pretty loose schedule which gives you time to relax. :roll:


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

wow im really surprised to see how many adults are on this site i must be the youngest one!!! im 13

my everyday life does not include horses unfortunately because i don't own any...unfortunately...but if you want a day in the life of a thirteen year old girl here it goes:

5:30 am get up 
6:45 am go to school
2:30 pm volleyball practice
4:30 pm home 
rest is homework

i know pretty darn exciting hehe


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> wow im really surprised to see how many adults are on this site i must be the youngest one!!! im 13


Your a young chicken, wanna swap ages?? lol  I think its not to question that sweetypie has a very busy life!! My life is:

6.30am-get up, have brekky
7.00am-let the horses in to the pasture
7.30am drop kids off at school
8.00am- get home, do house work
10.30am - have lunch
11.00am - Drive 30min to town to get some horse food and some grociers (if i have any money left after spending it on the horses)
2.00pm- Get home
2.30pm- Brush horses
3.00pm-pick girls up from School
3.30pm- They have there ridding lessons with me ha ha ha ha :twisted: 
5.00pm- The girls un saddle, and i go and start on tea.
6.30pm-Tea
7.00pm- Homework and showers
8.00pm- Free time
9.30pm - Lights out bed time!

Thats a basic cover of things! :wink:


----------



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

6:00 - wake up
7:00 - leave for before school care
8:30 - go to my classroom
9:00 - school starts
*recess, lunch, work, work work!*
3:15 - go home
Read, read, play, read
4:30 - computer time
5:30 - go around being annoying
7:00 - dinner
7:30 - computer
9:00 - bedtime
(I don't own a horse)


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

latte62lover said:


> wow im really surprised to see how many adults are on this site i must be the youngest one!!! im 13
> 
> my everyday life does not include horses unfortunately because i don't own any...unfortunately...but if you want a day in the life of a thirteen year old girl here it goes:
> 
> ...





HEHE YAY FOR 13 YEAR OLDS!! :lol:

Heres my 13 year old life

6:00 am- Get up for school

7:30- Go to school

School till 4:00

4:30- Go to barn

5:00-Ride each horse for 30 mins, 1 hour if we are jumping

6:45 or 7:00- EAT!! RELAX!!!!! YAY!!!

7:15 Homework, studing, ect ect

8:30- Computer, talk to friends, I like having a small scocial life too lol

9:45 or around 10:00-Sleep


Do it all over again


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

7:30 wake up get ready 
8:00 school     :x 
3:15 school over, haul *** to the bus!!!
4:00 bus drops me off
4;30 feed horses turkeys cats bunny goats chickens guineas dog clean stalls (i think i missed some :lol: ma feeds in the morning )
5:30 chill eat diner chill homework computer
9:30 sleep 




week ends
9:00 wake up if mom beats me to feeding if i wake up at 8:00 i go with her
what ever, climb trees, dance with a lama, go around with mom, annoy brothers friends, bug dad, swim in the pond if it is summer etc. etc....
4:00 feed 
go to sleep when i cant hold my head up to watch T.V.


----------



## MizThree (Feb 25, 2008)

lets see....winter and summer are really different...so here's winter

Weekdays
6:00 am wake up, get coffee, do dishes, start laundry, get dressed
7:00 wake up kids, get them breakfast
8:00 Feed horsey
8:20 kids to the bus
8:30 out the door to work
5:45 home from work
6:00 feed horsey, dog, ferrets, fish, 
6:30 rake out stable yard, check water, check fence
7:00 start dinner
7:30 eat dinner
8:00 kids to bed
8:30 Check on horsey (aka, go sing horsey to sleep-she loves singing)
9:00 warm up with hot chocolate or tea
9:10 movies or TV with hubby
11:00 bedtime

Weekends:
saturday
8:00 wake up, find coffee
8:30 feed horsey
9:00 feed kids
10:00 chores around the house, major cleaning
1:00 lunch
2:00 play with horsey (mostly brushing and walking now)
4:00 down time
6:00 feed animals
7:00 dinner
8:00 kids bed
11:00 bed for me

Sunday
6:00 am wake, find coffee
7:00 feed critters
8:00 feed people
10:30 head for church
2:00 home from church, EAT
3:00 play with critters (usually ferrets and dog)
5:00 start dinner
6:00 feed horsey
7:30 Kids, bed
10:00 bed for me

Like I said, my summer schedule is WAY different that the winter one. We don't do much work with Blue in the winter, due to the ice EVERYWHERE!


----------



## tommy+jayluver (Mar 14, 2008)

Every day is different, I don't really have a schedule. 

I'm 13 too, so ha!

6:20- Wake up
7:30- Run for bus!
8:00- School starts (bleh)
3:30- School ends
4:00- I arrive at home.
5-9:30- Homework, practice guitar, computer time, dinner

Thursdays: 6:30- guitar
Fridays: 4:30-6:30- RIDING! 
Saturdays: 
9:00- Wake up
10:00-2ish Go to barn, help out, RIDE!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

On a Scheduled work day:
0530 am- get up, shower and get ready for work
0620 am-drive to work
0700-1900 at night- work on the ambulance
2000 at night-shower, eat and relax before heading to bed,pay bills, keep in touch with family, call friends or go out for the night.

On a day off:
9am until 3pm- at the barn working/playing with my 3 horses

After 3pm- go back home, shower and do whatever else I need to do before the day ends. Going to the lake is also a great option :wink:


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

WEEKDAY

5:00am - get up
-get ready and all that
5:45am - feed amber (shes locked up in her own little paddock - on a much needed diet - so needs feeding twice a day) check rug, feet, legs, bumps/scratches etc.
6:00am - check vince and mally (rugs, feet, legs bumps/scratches etc.)
6:30am - have breakfast
6:40am - get in car to go on bus to school
7:00am - go on bus
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- - travelling, travelling, travelling, travelling, travelling, travelling - - 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8:15am - arrive at school
8:45am - homegroup
9:00am - first lesson
9:55am - second lesson
10:45am - recess
11:05am - third lesson
12: 00 (noon) - fourth lesson
12:55pm - lunch
1:35pm - fifth lesson
2:20pm - sixth lesson (or early dismissal on wednesdays)
3:15pm - end of school
wait for bus (comes whenever)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- - travelling, travelling, travelling, travelling, travelling, travelling - - 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
4:30pm - arrive at mitre ten (step-mums work)
(work until 7:00pm on thursdays)
6:00pm - drive home
6:30pm - arrive home
6:45pm - feed amber, vince and mally
-remove rugs
-check feet
-check legs
-check for bumps/scratches etc
-brush
7:15pm - have dinner 
7:45pm - do homework
8:25 - watch a little T.V/go on computer/read a book
9:00 - go to bed

** this is my average weekday thingo-ma-bob that i do everyday***

every 2 or 3 nights i go for a ride (if time permits)

WEEKEND

- - - - - SATURDAY - - - - -

5:30am - get up 
-get read
-have breakfast
6:15am - feed amber (shes locked up in her own little paddock - on a much needed diet - so needs feeding twice a day) check rug, feet, legs, bumps/scratches etc.
6:30am - lunge vince,go for a short ride
7:10am - check mally and vince (-vince replace rug-mally check rug-, feet, legs bumps/scratches etc.)
7:25am - get in car to go to work
7:50 - arrive at work
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- - - work, work, work, work, work, work, work, work, work, work - - -
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
4:30pm - finish work
5:00pm - arrive home
5:15pm - go for a ride
6:15pm - feed amber, mally, vince
6:30pm - brush amber, mally, vince
6:45 - check mally, amber and vince (-vince replace rug-mally/amber check rug-, feet, legs bumps/scratches etc.)
7:00pm - go inside have dinner
7:30pm - watch a little T.V/go on computer/read a book
8:00pm - go to bed

- - - - - SUNDAY - - - - -
* * * no...i don't go to church on sundays bcoz i am not religious * * *
8:00 - wake up
- get ready
8:30 - feed amber, mally, vince
8:45 - brush amber, mally, vince
9:00 - check mally, amber and vince (-vince replace rug-mally/amber check rug-, feet, legs bumps/scratches etc.)
9:15am - turn amber out for an hour
10:15am - lock amber back up in diet paddock
10:30am - pack car with tack and riding gear
10:50am - load vince into float 
11:20am - unload vince at aunty ericas
-tack up, warm up
11:40am - go for a long ride in forest or other (generally riding around foresty area or around the sprawling farm...its amazing! so many things to jump! we even made a jumping course and its really fun to ride on!)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- - ride, ride, ride, ride, ride, ride, ride, ride, ride, ride, ride, ride - - 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12:40pm - picnic lunch, let horses off for a roll
1:00pm - back on for a ride
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- - ride, ride, ride, ride, ride, ride, ride, ride, ride, ride, ride, ride - - 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2:00pm - untack vince
-brush 
-rug
2:20pm - turn out into paddock
-mooch around house/stable/farm for awhile
3:20pm - load vince
3:50pm - unload vince
-brush 
-light feed
-check for swelling/lumps/cuts etc.
4:20pm - turn out into paddock
4:30pm - do whatever....
6:00pm - feed amber, vince and mally
-remove rugs
-check feet
-check legs
-check for bumps/scratches etc
-brush
6:40pm - dinner 
7:20 pm - watch TV/play on computer/read book.....do whatever
9:00pm - go to bed

thats pretty much ma day!.....except for on ponyclub rallys or shows...then the whole day is different


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Holey Moley!

Well i dont have a scheldule lol.
If it gets done it get done, if it doesnt it doesnt :wink:


----------

